# Oooops



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like I have a 3rd litter on the way In less than a week!!!!
Heres Whisper who ive only had 10 days suddenly over past 48 hours looking stupidly pregnant :shock: 
Not what I wanted as I wanted to breed her to my Blue male but these things happen .... 
I Think shes a Silver Satin Correct me if im wrong please as im not fantastic with types lol


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She's huge!


----------



## new2mice (Aug 31, 2013)

15 :O reduced down to 8 - there tiny, they had shavings stuck to them, cords still on n mum looked all confused they were scattered all over. the remaing ones have milky bellies and mum seems to have settled. Fingers crossed


----------

